# steel flatbed stakes, build or where to buy



## gwiley

I use a 16' flatbed to haul 8-10' logs back from cutting sites but I am finding that 2x4 stakes break too easily. A tap from the loader or a rolling log and I have a mess to clean up.

I am thinking that I need a set of steel trailer stakes, what do you guys use? I have searched but I can't find a seller. Do you build your own or have someone fab them for you?


----------



## MOE

I've seen trucks using 3" hot rolled channel with a rod welded to it to keep it from slipping through the pockets. I think the dimensions are 1.25" X3 so it may lean out a bit or you could weld a .25" spacer on the part that goes in the pocket. You might be able to special order 1.5"X3" steel tubing and weld a stopper rod on it as well.


----------



## BuddhaKat

There are companies that sell made up stakes. I stopped at a local place that makes trailers and does custom work and he had a source. I'd check with a company that sells flatbed conversions.


----------



## amscontr

They're called pipe stakes for hauling pipe the best ones are a steel tune 2x3 inches that fit into a stake pockets. Just hope your welds and stake pockets are strong because the pressure against them can fail and cause injury, death,etc.
A lot of flatbedders use aluminum portable log bunks that give them the versatility to remove them and have the benefit of a flatbed. If you're going to haul logs only I would build some log bunks out of heavy wall pipe and gusset the corners. Or you can rig them up where they can be pinned in the upright position and pull the pins to be laid down. There are several ways to be creative and cheap if you have access to scrap steel and can weld.


----------

